# Den Helder - MS Mercuur



## Peter51 (22. August 2010)

Hi erstmal,

also.... 

über die Busfahrt muss man ja nichts schreiben, aber unser Bus hatte einen kaputten Kühlschrank on Board und einen Busfahrer der stur nach dem kürtzesten Weg fuhr, auch wenn es durch die Stadt ging obwohl die Autobahn schnller gewesen wäre.

Das Boot "Mercuur" ist vom Boot aus betrachtet ein gutes Boot für Angler. Hat leider kein Eis im Angebot um gefangene Fische zu kühlen.

Naja....

Der Kapitän gab sein Bestes, damit wir nichts fangen. 
Mit 49 Personen haben wir gerade mal 14 Fische gefangen, ich war nicht dabei.

Was ich allerdings dabei hatte, ist, meinen Fishfinder "Lowrance X135" und mit dem habe ich die ganze Zeit über rumgespielt. JEdesmal wenn wir einen Stopp getätigt haben, habe ich den Sender -an einem Stab befestigt- ins Wasser gelassen und Fische hat der mir nur 3 - 5 mal angezeigt ansonsten war alles nur Verar***e. Man könnte glauben das der Kapitän die Fischlücken suchte und fand? Auch kamen Argumente von Kollegen die meinten "sobald wir Fisch gefangen haben kam kurz darauf die Ankündigung einer Weiterfahret". 

Wie soll man das nun verstehen? 
Leute, wenn ihr einen Fischfinder besitzt dann nehmt den mal mit, ich habe den Eindruck wir werden nur ausgenommen? 

Ja, ist klar, dies ist meine eigene subjektive Meinung, und die meiner Mitangler, aber wie wir auf der Rückfahrt gesehen haben wieviele Möwen bei den andern beiden Booten umher flogen und bei uns nur Kurzweilig 5 - 10 Möwen, dann kommt einem schon der Gedanke.... hä? Nehmen die Kutterkapitäne keine Kontakte mit den anderen Booten auf wenn deren Leute nichts fangen? 

Der "Smutje" meinte auf unsere Anfrage hin "da wo Möwen sind, sind keine Makrelen" hä? Kann das jemand bestätigen? 

Nochwas, zur allgemeinen Info.
Windstärke 4 auf der Nordsee... AUHA! 
über die hälfte unserer Truppe hat sich übergeben müssen. Neee.... ich nicht *grins* ich hab saugute Laune gehabt und mich über jeden der komisch aussah lustig gemacht und gefragt "na, hamma heit schon gekotzt?" 

Das Boot schwankte und schaukelte und es gab kein Endkommen |uhoh: aber meine drei Anglerlaien und mein Kollege mit mir haben absolut nichts verspürt ob es uns schlecht geht oder nicht. 
Einer, und das ist etwas unschönes, hat sich einen Haken in den Finger gehakt und bei dem Schmerz und dem Zustand der Kinetose mußte er kotzen und brach dann zusammen wobei er unmittelbar mit dem Gesicht ins ...... naja, den Haken mußte man anschließend komplett durch den Finger ziehen damit er ihn rausbekam. 

Meine eigene Resonanz ist:
Makrele mit einem Holländer... ich befürschte schlimmes.

Auf der Hinfahrt keinen Alkohol zu sich nehmen!
Gut Frühstücken und auf alle Fälle auf dem Boot etwas essen und auch selbst etwas dabei haben.
Sollte jemanden schlecht werden, den Mittelpunkt des Bootes aufsuchen und auf alle Fälle etwas essen und wenn es noch so schwer fällt.
Windstärken ab 4 meiden, lieber absagen wie kotzen und immer nur schwanken. Man kann sich kaum halten und wenn man sich verheddert oder sich selbst nen Haken in den Finger jagt, hat man ein kleines Problem. Rute halten, Finger retten Standfesten Ausgleich finden/suchen.

Was noch als Vorab Info gefehlt hat, war ein Hinweis darauf das man etwas mitnimmt (Schraubzwinge) damit man die Rute abstelle nkann ohne das diese sich verselbstständigt.

Meine nächste Makrelentour wird wohl in Deutschland stattfinden? Die Käsköppe mögen uns nicht.


----------



## Obi Wan (22. August 2010)

*AW: Den Helder - MS Mercuur*

Sorry aber der meinung bin ich nicht war im juli mit dem do-ma-clup auf der mercur und wir haben echt gut gefangen einer hatte sogar 120 markrelen eis haben wir auch bekommen welches auf dem boot war und über den smutje hat sich auch keiner beschwert der kaffee war i.o und auch nicht so teuer alles zusammen ne lohnenswerte ausfahrt bei UNS!!!!


----------



## Peter51 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Den Helder - MS Mercuur*

Hi Obi wan,

genau solche Aussagen freuen mich und erwarte ich, weil, es kann nicht sein das wir Pech hatten und die anderen beiden Boote nicht. 
Wenn natürlich die Makrelen in Schwärmen vorhanden sind, kann man nicht nichts fangen, das ist klar.
Der Smutje war auch in Ordnung den wollte ich nicht  negativ vorführen. Der Kaffe war so lecker, meine Tochter sollte in einer Suchpause auf meinen Becher aufpassen, den hat Sie aber leer getrunken und mir mit einem grinsen gesagt "den kannste dir neu kaufen" 
Hab ich dann auch und der "Koch" war auch sehr sympatisch, ich fand ihn richtig väterlich mit seiner Ausstrahlung.

Rettet aber nicht meinen Eindruck den ich im Vergleich zu meinem Fishfinder machte..... und darauf hab ich shcon gezielt Fische gefangen in Tiefen von 40 Meter.


----------



## Obi Wan (22. August 2010)

*AW: Den Helder - MS Mercuur*

Gebe den nochmal ne chanse am fr fährt der do-ma clup nochmal nach den helder ob die nun mit der mercur raus fahren kann ich nicht genau sagen müsstes du beim do-ma clup westrich drauf gehen da bekommst du infos und tel nr die anreise und ausfahrt kostet 50 euro und soweit ich weiß sind noch plätzte frei wenn du da frei bekommst kann ich dir das nur ans herz legen es zu versuchen
wenn das wetter nicht noch schlechter wird fahren die bestimmt anrufen und fragen und dann los jeder hat ne 2te verdient!!!!
gruß Dirk
ach ja möwen sind auch dort wo fischabfälle in die see geworfen werden wieviele ist egal die sind dann da !!!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. August 2010)

*AW: Den Helder - MS Mercuur*

Hmmmm, dann glaube ich das mein Humminbird 777c2 kaputt ist. Auf dem Echolot sehe ich auch nicht eine Makrele. Als wir im Juni 240 Stk auf der Nordsee vor Norderney gefangen haben hatten wir obwohl die Fische unter dem Boot waren nicht eine Anzeige. 

Unser Member Acki ( ca 50 Jahre Nordseeerfahrung) sagte mir das die Echolote auf die Schwimmblasen der Fische reagieren. Leider haben die Jäger keine Schwimmblase damit sie sich schneller auf unterschiedlichen Tiefen einstellen kann. 

Also ich finde nicht das der Kaptäin es extra gemacht hat. Das Wetter der letzten Woche war einfach kein Wetter damit sich die Makrelen sich zu einem Schwarm formieren konnten. Mein Kumpel wollte am Freitag auf Dorsch von Stellendam aus. Deswegen haben wir das Wetter die ganze Woche beobachtet. Es waren Winde von bis zu 7Bft vorhergesagt und das ist für die Makrelen nicht zuträglich. Einen anderen Member hier aus dem Bord sagte ich das auch schon worauf er nicht los wollte (Edith: Ist aber doch gefahren, hatte aber auch so gut wie nix). Fred dazu gibbet hier auch irgendwo. 

Achso die Tour meines Kumpels wurde wegen schlechten Wetters abgesagt. Das ist das einzigste was man dem Kapitän vorwerfen kann, das er trotz der schlechten Wetterlage der Woche trotzdem noch das Geld eingesammlt hat.


----------



## Peter51 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Den Helder - MS Mercuur*

Na, ich kann nicht jede Woche mal eben nach Holland und Angeln gehen, hab ich nebenbei bemerkt auch keine Lust zu. Krach mit meiner Frau hab ich auch nicht sodass ich mich verdünnisieren möchte :q

Ich schrieb ja auch das es mein subjektiver Eindruck, geleitet vom Fischfinder, den Eindrücken von den Kollegen und den Möwen an den anderen Schiffen, ist. Aber das ein Echolot nicht auf Fische ohne Schwimmblasen reagieren ist mir gänzlich neu.... ich hab hier eine Meterhohe Wassertonne, das werde ich die Tage mal austesten. Plastiktüte mit Stein rein und testen. Schaun mer ma....

das mit den Möwen meinte ich, das man mir erzählte das die Möwen sich im freiem Gewässer da aufhalten wo die Makrelen stehen, dass die da sind wenn die Fische ausgenommen werden, ist mir klar da skommt an jedem Boot vor wo man Fische ausnimmt und den Abfall über Board wirft. Dort bestand Abfall bei und nicht.


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. August 2010)

*AW: Den Helder - MS Mercuur*

Peter51, nicht das der Eindruck entsteht ich wollte Dich angreifen. Ich wollte nur ne Lanze für den Kapitän brechen. Subjektiv kam es so rüber als das der Kapitän extra so gefahren ist das keine Makrelen gefangen wurden. Vielleicht ist es so. #c

Aus meiner langen Kutter Zeit weiss ich das es auch böse Kapitäne gibt. Wie gesagt zur Zeit ist es echt schwierig Makrelen zufangen, weil das Wetter einfach nicht dazu ist. Der Kapitän hätte die Tour aber auch absagen können, weil die es bestimmt genau wissen was geht und was nicht.#q

Und zu Thema Plastiktüte und Stein, die Makrelen die ich immer in meinen Räucherofen schiebe waren nie aus Plastiktüte und Stein. Ich glaube der Vergleich hingt etwas. Nimm doch statt dessen einen ausgenommenden Fisch. Ohne Schwimmblase.#6

@Tom: super Beschreibung auf der Homepage. Junge, was man hier alles lernt. Super.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. August 2010)

*AW: Den Helder - MS Mercuur*

Moin!

Muss da in die selbe Kerbe schlagen, auch wenn wir mitten in den 
Makrelenschwären standen haben unsere Echolote ein sehr übersichtliches
Lagebild dargestellt. *Anzeige = Null*, Tom hats erklärt.

Aber auch bei anderen Fischarten habe ich es fast noch nie erlebt
einen Fisch der per Echo gepeilt wurde auch nachher im Eimer lag.
Soll heißen selbst wenn alle Bisse an laufenden Band bekommen oder
alle Rute im Drill waren hat das Echo all zu oft nichts angezeigt.

Ausnahme hier sind die Heringe, da klappt das ganz gut.


----------



## Hybrid (23. August 2010)

*AW: Den Helder - MS Mercuur*

Moin,

also so ganz aktuell ist die Aussage über "keine Makrelen auf dem Echolot Sichtbar" nicht.
Bei den Geräten der neusten Generation (z.B. humminbird 997 und drüber) ist die Sensibilität so fein einstellbar dass der Fisch nur aufgrund der etwas anderen Dichte als Wasser dargestellt wird und als Schwarm nicht zu übersehen ist.
Leider sind das aber Geräte im vierstelligen €-Bereich und somit nicht für jeden sinnvoll.

Gruß H.


----------



## Peter51 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Den Helder - MS Mercuur*

Gelesen und Verstanden, bin Einsichtig und Lernbereit/fähig. 

Eure Infos waren für jeden der diesen Freed findet, sehr gut und Hilfreich. #6


#h


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. August 2010)

*AW: Den Helder - MS Mercuur*



Hybrid schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also so ganz aktuell ist die Aussage über "keine Makrelen auf dem Echolot Sichtbar" nicht.
> Bei den Geräten der neusten Generation (z.B. humminbird 997 und drüber) ist die Sensibilität so fein einstellbar dass der Fisch nur aufgrund der etwas anderen Dichte als Wasser dargestellt wird und als Schwarm nicht zu übersehen ist.
> ...



Eigentlich wollte ich ja aussteigen aus dieser Diskussion. Der Member Udo Mundt hatte letztes Jahr Anzeigen auf seinem Echolot (Marke unbekannt) die er aus reinen Rohdaten gewonnen hatte. Ich weiß bis heute nicht was das ist. Hat da auch jemand ne Erklärung? DAnn würde ich zum Thema Echolot auch noch was lernen. Und das kann noch reichlich sein.


----------



## Hybrid (23. August 2010)

*AW: Den Helder - MS Mercuur*

Salve.

Da bin ich mir bei den kleineren Humminbirds leider auch nicht sicher, ich bezieh mich da mal auf Thomas Schlageter und der hat gesagt dass die großen Geräte anders/feiner messen.

Jedenfalls sieht man auf den großen Geräten tatsächlich die Makrelenschwärme- und fängt die auch.... 
Es sind also keine Quallen oder Algenwolken#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. August 2010)

*AW: Den Helder - MS Mercuur*

Ach, Echolote kann man verstellen??????? Bringt das was? Sieht man die Zander besser? Will ich auch mal Unterweisung drin haben.


----------

